# Does FreeBSD use the smbus?



## mroussin51 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have 8.2 i386 installed on a machine using a Asus mobo. The installer did not load the modules necessary to run the smbus. I took a peek at the /boot/kernel and found the following modules:


```
smb_load="YES"
smbfs_load="YES"
smbus_load="YES"
smbios_load="YES"
ichsmb_load="YES"
```

When loaded the dmesg acknowledges:


```
ichsmb0: <Intel 82801GB (ICH7) SMBus controller> port 0x400-0x41f irq 19 at device 31.3 on pci0
ichsmb0: [ITHREAD]
smbus0: <System Management Bus> on ichsmb0
smb0: <SMBus generic I/O> on smbus0
```

Does FreeBSD use the smbus for anything? I think there is an applet that uses smbus to display core temperatures and fan speed. I am on a desktop so I am not extremely concerned if my radiator boils over. If it were a server I would be more concerned and probably I would know what I was doing if I were working on a server!

Also, if I do need to load the drivers for smbus which ones of the above mentioned do I need? I loaded everything that has smb in it and think that I may not need all of them.

Thanks,

Mike
The Beginner


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2012)

I think you only need smbus and ichsmb. If it needs anymore it'll be loaded automatically.

FreeBSD itself doesn't use them but applications like sysutils/mbmon do.


----------



## mroussin51 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Solved, Thank you SirDice*

Mr Dice,

I have been looking around the forum at this and that. I have noticed that you provide a lot of support here. Thank you for being so generous with your knowledge.

Best regards,

Mike


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2012)

Just trying to give something back to the community :e


----------

